# Flighty hen.



## Darkhairmama (Jul 15, 2012)

I recently took in my girl fiends 2 hens. I separated them and let them free range with my other 6. However, one keeps flying over my 6ft fence even after I clipped her wing. Theirs nothing like chasing a chicken down the street for all the neighbors to see. I'm afraid if I put her in the coop shell be pecked to death.


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

How many wings did you clip? Just one? How old is she? Does she look healthy? All these are determining factors. If you only clipped one wing and she is still flying over, you might consider putting netting over the top of your fence


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would look online to make sure you clipped the right wings. Or just put them in the pen and let the flock straighten out their pecking order.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

I would make sure that u clipped both wings and that maybe another chicken is maybe scaring her...gods luck
Olivia


----------



## Darkhairmama (Jul 15, 2012)

I just clipped one just all the rest. I think she's just upset because when I took her she was Alfa hen. Now she not keen on the fact she's not anymore. The other one is so meek she's already falling into place. I had to put them both in the roost at dark because I didn't want anything to happen to them. And there's plenty of room to run and perches to fly to.


----------



## Darkhairmama (Jul 15, 2012)

And they are 1 my girl friend and I got them at the same time from the same place


----------

